# question about windows server 2003?



## rega83 (Mar 29, 2012)

i want a windows server 2003 that it allows to create more than 10 users,,,i mean joining 10 computer to windows server 2003,,i just can three users among computers,,i mean network id,,,when i want create user4 on the fourth computer ,its this error it say( your computer could not be joined to the domain because the following error has occured) ,access is denied ,,,which windows server 2003 allows that? please i need it


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It has to be a domain controller running the proper roles to authenticate user and computer accounts. It is also dependent on licensing. You do not create user accounts on the computers if they are members of a domain.


----------



## rega83 (Mar 29, 2012)

i created 10 users in the active directory users and computers in windows server 2003 enterprise edition,,,then i want create user account( NETWORK ID),,i just can create 3 users on the computers,,in the fourth computers it takes that error i put on the top,,,so what can i do?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am still missing what you are trying to do. Are you trying to create a local account on the computer or a domain account? What would be the purpose of the local accounts?


----------



## rega83 (Mar 29, 2012)

i created a domain on windows server 2003 enterprise and created 10 users in it,,,then i connected 10 computers with the server by networking,,so i must create a network id for any computer in the 10 computers ,,ok,,just 3 computers have created network id after that i couldn't create for other 7 computers because it say(( your computer could not be joined to the domain because the following error has occured) ,access is denied ,


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Then you have not joined the computers to the domain. I have no idea what you are referring to "create network ID" all you need to do is join the computers to the domain and they will then be able to authenticate both the computer account and the user account.


----------



## rega83 (Mar 29, 2012)

i think its should be purchase windows server 2003 enterprise can you help me how to i get free windows server 2003 enterprise?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you can't get 'free'......you can get 'paid for' quite easily, however.


----------



## rega83 (Mar 29, 2012)

how much it?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

depends on where you are, what version, etc etc....probably a grand to two grand, USD I would assume. But that's a guess, and as I said, there are a lot of variables.


----------



## rega83 (Mar 29, 2012)

i live in kurdistan . iraq


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd hit google and see what you can find for your specific needs......


----------



## rega83 (Mar 29, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

